# Peel Bond as a primer on bare wood?



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Peel Bond is supposed to be a primer/sealer, but I have still been hitting bare wood with primer first. Is that over kill? I generally just use it on T-111 siding to level the surface back out again. So, is using an actual primer first really needed?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I was mostly just looking for an excuse to use my new paint talk app


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)




----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I probably shouldn't have downloaded this app, Now I'm never going to get any work done


----------



## painterman (Jun 2, 2007)

I use Peel Bond on most everything I prime when we are doing exterior paint restoration. Great bond and build. Sticks to everything.No need to double prime.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Just budget PT in the job. I'm embarrassed to say how often I am here. 

Wonder if there are any statistics that could show my time spent here? I want to know actually.


----------



## dwbrooks (Oct 23, 2008)

We use peel bond on bare wood frequently. For what it's worth, my rep feels that it bonds as well as oil and will not get brittle over time like oil. Another issue is that in the heat of summer the oil primer thickens and the painters tend to put it on to heavy further contributing to it cracking down the road. I try to combat this by stressing the need to thin it back down to it's original consistency after it thickens from the heat.

Furthermore, they have been checking on cedar homes in the area that they know Peelbond was used on. The oldest homes my rep has been watching were painted 5 years ago and are still holding up well. I know primer alone might not be the determining factor in longevity but again for what its worth so far so good.

I'm sure many of you have different opinions and I still don't have my mind completely made up. That might not happen until all the homes we've used Peel Bond on weather for 5+ years. I'd love to hear what others have to say about oils tendency to get brittle and crack. If it wasn't for it getting brittle I'd stick with oil since I know it penetrates so well.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Thanks for the replies


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Cool, I can even "thank" people from my phone


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I have ( my own place- I don't do much ext) - done peel stop first because it penetrates, and then peel bond on suspect areas or chalky areas. Just a thought. The two "peels" perform differently.


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

I use Peel Stop on exteriors where the paint is peeling without feathering when sanded and it actually says on the can to leave some of the peeling paint. I put it on first and then prime with latex and it seems to hold on quite well.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Used tons of peel bond. Works great on bare wood, however I have had cedar bleed on occasion. Never had bleed when using under duration, but did under Resilience. Haven't used it this year as I've been mostly using oil primer and BM products. I did use the 046 latex primer on some new cedar lattice and it worked great under Aura.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

I wondered about this too... can't peel bond be the no #1 exterior primer?

I talked to my SW sales rep and he said for really old and bad shape wood he would put oil primer on and then peel bond. I have done both ways and I guess I shall find out what works best in a few years!


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

BrushJockey said:


> I have ( my own place- I don't do much ext) - done peel stop first because it penetrates, and then peel bond on suspect areas or chalky areas. Just a thought. The two "peels" perform differently.


 They both have great apeel.:whistling2:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)




----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Woodland said:


> View attachment 12330


 Now thats apeeling!:thumbsup:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

It came out nice. One coat Peel Bond and two coats SW Super Paint


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

My next thread is going to be Peel Bond vs Peel Stop? True Value Hardware has Peel Stop for $25 a gallon. I've never tried the stuff.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Just bought the peel stop triple thick. Haven't tested it yet.


----------



## mgonzo (Aug 21, 2012)

I used Peel Bond as a primer today for the first time on a small shed on new wood. I bought a small quart that was on sale a few weeks ago just to give it a try, and this small project for my grandpa was a perfect project to try it out. Have to say it went on great, and noticed it is much thicker and really soaks and penetrates new wood great. Finish coat went on great, and ended up bring one of the best even finishes I have ever painted! After working with many other primers, this is one at the top of my list that I will definetly use again on my future projects.


----------

